# Hello from Vienna



## Christof (Jul 23, 2011)

Hi, I am Christof from Vienna/Austria, I am cellist and composer.
Actually I didn't intend to become a composer, it happened accidentally but after some years of doing this stuff I can't imagine giving up this wonderful job.
At the moment I am about to score my first feature film here in Europe, another one is in negotiation to be done in 2012 in the States.
I also offer my services as a so called 'online session player' , I did this very often and it works great, some of my tunes including me on cello can be heard here:
http://soundcloud.com/christof-unterberger

I did my first compositions using exclusively the Vienna Library, but in the meanwhile I mix all libraries together depending on the style, but VSL is my preferred one, I am also one of the recording players for them.

Thats all for now!

Christof
http://music4motion.org


----------



## Frederick Russ (Jul 23, 2011)

Nice stuff Christof. Welcome to VI!


----------



## Blackster (Jul 23, 2011)

Hi Christof,

welcome to this forum. To be honest, I already knew your name before you entered here because of the Vienna Film Music Award 2010  ... congrats. 

Do you offer cello recordings as service? Would be interesting to know.

Best regards (also from Vienna),
Blackster


----------



## Christof (Jul 23, 2011)

Hi Blackster,
well as I said above I also do recordings as service, most of them are remote based, but as you are also in Vienna it would make more sense to do local sessions

Ciao, Christof


----------



## musicpete (Jul 24, 2011)

Hello!

Nice to see a fellow musician from Vienna. 

Good luck to you on your future projects!


----------

